# Rudy Gay...What?



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

The dude straight dissapears in any big game he's ever played in. He relies on athletic ability, and really refuses to take over games, or even take shots. How do you go 4/5 when your team is on the verge of being embarassed? If you're waiting to be a top 5 pick and playing 28 minutes in the NCAA tournament, playing that passively, I can't even fathom it.


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

Of course you can't fathom it, because you will never be in a position a tenth as lucky as what he's in.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

probably cos its the first round. i think that we should be making these comments after the tourney is over and see his overall performance


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

matt! said:


> The dude straight dissapears in any big game he's ever played in. He relies on athletic ability, and really refuses to take over games, or even take shots. How do you go 4/5 when your team is on the verge of being embarassed? If you're waiting to be a top 5 pick and playing 28 minutes in the NCAA tournament, playing that passively, I can't even fathom it.


Yeah, it's scary. If you're really a #1 pick candidate you have to show your worth in games like these. I have to give Morrison credit for leading the rally against Xavier, Gay made what.. a jumpshot in the comeback? He just seems like another in a long line of players who refuses to use their ability to takeover. I'm giving him a chance to redeem himself in the tournament, but if he keeps this up I'm scared for him.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

He'll be a star. But he needs to stay at UConn 1 or 2 more years.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Too nice, thats his biggest problem. Just prefers being the getting a couple of highlights here and there. If does ever get that killer instinct, he will be crazy good


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

Carbo04 said:


> He'll be a star. But he needs to stay at UConn 1 or 2 more years.


No he doesn't. He's a top 5 pick this year, for all we know he could drop in position next year (this years draft is very weak, next two will be much stronger). He has enough talent and "potential" that he doesn't need to worry about a team giving him a second contract. Similar situation to Marvin Williams. He might not be ready for the NBA, but that doesn't mean it isn't in his best interest to go pro. See lots of players all the time hurt their draft stock by returning to college. Often this is countered by the extra college time making them more prepared to the league and allowing them to stick, but as I said a guy with Rudys talent and hype won't have to worry about getting that 2nd contract even if he looks bad for his first few years.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Vince Carter deferred in college as well.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

He needs to attend the Charlie V School of Hazing. He needs to stay in college, bomb every game next year, making scouts sour on him, then convince some team to pick him in the top 10. The best thing that ever happened to Charlie V's career was getting the fire lit under him at the draft. Gay needs the same thing.


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Vince Carter deferred in college as well.


Vince Carter deferred in college, but he was playing with the PoY in Antawn Jamison. In addition, nobody doubted Carter's talent or tenacity, he was always playing hyped up and stepped up to his competition. Rudy Gay is passive, and although he had a good game tonight, down the stretch run he dissapeared. Carter did not dissapear in big games. Not to mention Carter shot extraordinary percentages that most college stars could only dream of.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Carter played with Jamison.... Gay plays with Williams, Anderson, Armstrong, Boone, Brown, and the list goes on. Don't question him. If anything, he's so good, he looks effortless.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

matt! said:


> Vince Carter deferred in college, but he was playing with the PoY in Antawn Jamison. In addition, nobody doubted Carter's talent or tenacity, he was always playing hyped up and stepped up to his competition. Rudy Gay is passive, and although he had a good game tonight, down the stretch run he dissapeared. Carter did not dissapear in big games. Not to mention Carter shot extraordinary percentages that most college stars could only dream of.



don't worry, you're team won't be picking him anyway so you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

TM said:


> Carter played with Jamison.... Gay plays with Williams, Anderson, Armstrong, Boone, Brown, and the list goes on. Don't question him. If anything, he's so good, he looks effortless.


And if Gay is as talented as anyone says he is, he should be taking over ballgames, which he never seems to do against good teams. If anything, he fades away more when the games are close. At least Marvin Williams was putting forth effort when he was on the court, and he was on the floor in big situations and made things happen. Gay never seems to care when it matters most. I don't see the effortlessness because he's not involved when the game matters.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

their whole team turns it off and on whenever they want. it's not going to chenge.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I wish they had played better against ALbany and had their obligatory_ we are so good we don't have to try _game against UK


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Vince Carter deferred in college as well.


Exactly. Jamison clearly looked to be the better player.


----------



## Keith Closs (May 13, 2003)

hes wayyyyy to passive..

he would scare the hell out of me if i was gonna draft him..

my only hope would be hed be lile charlie villanueva who half assed it in college but found his niche in the nba game..


----------



## naibsel (Dec 21, 2005)

19-4-3 3stls and a block. leave him alone. yeh he's way too passive. but id rather be a way too passive 6-9 rudy gay averaging 15-7-2-2-2 than 99% of the other players in college.


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

naibsel said:


> 19-4-3 3stls and a block. leave him alone. yeh he's way too passive. but id rather be a way too passive 6-9 rudy gay averaging 15-7-2-2-2 than 99% of the other players in college.


Amen, he doesn't need to be a ball hawg/takeover player when you have 5 other NBA players on your team!


----------



## Keith Closs (May 13, 2003)

he needs to take over games though on a college level to justify a top 1 or 2 pick, and he needs to do it to win a national title..

he has way to much god given talent to flaot in and out of games like eh does, theres times calhoun took him out of games because he didnt try on d and got blown by constantly..

uconn may get by a few games with gay not taking over but they needa go to guy to win it all and gay has shyed away from that..


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

Keith Closs said:


> he needs to take over games though on a college level to justify a top 1 or 2 pick, and he needs to do it to win a national title..
> 
> he has way to much god given talent to flaot in and out of games like eh does, theres times calhoun took him out of games because he didnt try on d and got blown by constantly..
> 
> uconn may get by a few games with gay not taking over but they needa go to guy to win it all and gay has shyed away from that..


He's not playing to justify a top pick, his talent alone will get him that. He's playing to win a championship, not to be a ball hog and please draft scouts. Playing within that team structure has lead them to a 3 loss season. I don't think it's your position to second guess what has worked so well thus far.


----------



## Keith Closs (May 13, 2003)

MarvinWilliams#1in05 said:


> He's not playing to justify a top pick, his talent alone will get him that. He's playing to win a championship, not to be a ball hog and please draft scouts. Playing within that team structure has lead them to a 3 loss season. I don't think it's your position to second guess what has worked so well thus far.


calhoun has got on em thats more important then me on a message board saying hes soft.

i was at a game a few weeks ago near the bench clahoun took him out in crunch time and ripped him a new hole because he showed no heart and didnt attempt on d..

theres a difference of being unselfish and being passive, gays passive, he reminds me of tim thomas perosnality wise on the court too much..


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

Keith Closs said:


> calhoun has got on em thats more important then me on a message board saying hes soft.
> 
> i was at a game a few weeks ago near the bench clahoun took him out in crunch time and ripped him a new hole because he showed no heart and didnt attempt on d..
> 
> theres a difference of being unselfish and being passive, gays passive, he reminds me of tim thomas perosnality wise on the court too much..


Judging him by one game doesn't make too much sense. I could predict him as a HOFer after his last performance, but then again that's faulty logic. Sure he's been up and down this season, but then again he's only a freakin sophomore! God only knows how amazing he'd be by the time he's a senior, but we will never get to see that. This all reminds me of the Marvin criticism last season.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

MarvinWilliams#1in05 said:


> Judging him by one game doesn't make too much sense. I could predict him as a HOFer after his last performance, but then again that's faulty logic. Sure he's been up and down this season, but then again he's only a freakin sophomore! God only knows how amazing he'd be by the time he's a senior, but we will never get to see that. This all reminds me of the Marvin criticism last season.


I can see where you are coming from, but the difference between Marvin and Gay, is Marvin wasn't a preseason Player of the Year pick and wasn't expected to be a top 3 pick going into the season. I am with Keith Closs on this one. Gay has been ridiculed by his coach on several occasions about being to passive and not taking control of the game. Granted the team is talented, but that really is no excuse because many players in college basketball play on teams with other stars and still play with more consistency. People have been saying this all year, and this is no hit on his talent because he is probably the most talented guy in the draft this year; however, a little more consistency and aggressiveness would be nice. Now, saying that I would love to see him go to Orlando and play along side Dwight Howard.


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

ralaw said:


> I can see where you are coming from, but the difference between Marvin and Gay, is Marvin wasn't a preseason Player of the Year pick and wasn't expected to be a top 3 pick going into the season. I am with Keith Closs on this one. Gay has been ridiculed by his coach on several occasions about being to passive and not taking control of the game. Granted the team is talented, but that really is no excuse because many players in college basketball play on teams with other stars and still play with more consistency. People have been saying this all year, and this is no hit on his talent because he is probably the most talented guy in the draft this year; however, a little more consistency and aggressiveness would be nice. Now, saying that I would love to see him go to Orlando and play along side Dwight Howard.


That's a very reasonable opinion that I respect and understand.


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

Let me ask everyone this: If you were watching UConn play, and didn't read everything about Rudy Gay's potential and all of his hype as a lottery pick, would you think twice about him except that he has a funny name?

Nobody is asking him to take over the ball and score 35 a game, because he doesn't have to. But the point is, whenever UConn plays a good team he dissapears because his athletic ability is basically what he's flying by on now. He doesn't care on defense, yeah he gets his two steals and two blocks, but he's far from being a lockdown defender. In that Kentucky game he didn't fight for a single rebound in the second half, if it floated his way he could jump over anyone and get it, but had no position or anything on anyone.


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

matt! said:


> Let me ask everyone this: If you were watching UConn play, and didn't read everything about Rudy Gay's potential and all of his hype as a lottery pick, would you think twice about him except that he has a funny name?
> 
> Nobody is asking him to take over the ball and score 35 a game, because he doesn't have to. But the point is, whenever UConn plays a good team he dissapears because his athletic ability is basically what he's flying by on now. He doesn't care on defense, yeah he gets his two steals and two blocks, but he's far from being a lockdown defender. In that Kentucky game he didn't fight for a single rebound in the second half, if it floated his way he could jump over anyone and get it, but had no position or anything on anyone.


Ya, I'd just ignore a guy getting 16-5-3-2-2 a game. He's all hype. He's the best freakin player on the best team in the country. You're just being a hater cause he isn't as intense as you want. You probably crapped on Ben Gordon too while he was at Uconn.

He can shoot, jump, rebound, block shots, and get steals. He's easily capable of being an all-star in the league. If he ever decides he wants to be an alltime great, he easily has the physical capabilities to do it. Either way he's a damn good ball player, and saying that the only thing you notice is his funny name shows how [strike]ignorant[/strike] *edit: no insults and probably biased you are.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I said this in another thread but fits here too haha.

I really think Gay would be more suited for NBA than he would be for college. I think that it hinders his offense. He's not a great shooter but he's pretty good, he's also come off some screens to do a pull up jumper which looks nice. He'll be able to do a lot more than he does in NBA with athleticism or taking players off the dribble and also in the open court. And I think him being so passive partially has to do with the players around him, and how talented Uconn is. He doesn't feel he needs to be dominant. I mean I've also seen him have a fiery attitude or passion before and he's also scored more frequently late part of the season. I don't expect him to do what Redick or Morrison do cuz to me their teams need them to do that. Uconn doesn't. Although, _sometimes_ they could though.


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

MarvinWilliams#1in05 said:


> Ya, I'd just ignore a guy getting 16-5-3-2-2 a game. He's all hype. He's the best freakin player on the best team in the country. You're just being a hater cause he isn't as intense as you want. You probably crapped on Ben Gordon too while he was at Uconn.
> 
> He can shoot, jump, rebound, block shots, and get steals. He's easily capable of being an all-star in the league. If he ever decides he wants to be an alltime great, he easily has the physical capabilities to do it. Either way he's a damn good ball player, and saying that the only thing you notice is his funny name shows how ignorant and probably biased you are.


Yeah, you wouldn't have happened to notice down the stretch of the game that he didn't do a damn thing? 

Unless you're keeping a running box score at home, I wouldn't imagine Rudy Gay coming up with 16-5-3-2-2 at the end of a game. I'm not a hater, because I DO want him to succeed. I just want him to put forth some effort. Who cares what he's capable of? Remember Lenny Cooke? Tim Thomas? Stromile Swift? Ty Chandler? Darius Miles? Jon Bender? These guys ALL had the tools to be great, and Thomas was every bit as talented as Gay in college.

I'm not saying he's a bad player, or not talented, or any of these other words your trying to throw in my mouth. I'm saying he lacks effort, which is just as important as talent, and dissapears in big stretches and big games. Which you can't really deny.


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

matt! said:


> Yeah, you wouldn't have happened to notice down the stretch of the game that he didn't do a damn thing?
> 
> Unless you're keeping a running box score at home, I wouldn't imagine Rudy Gay coming up with 16-5-3-2-2 at the end of a game. I'm not a hater, because I DO want him to succeed. I just want him to put forth some effort. Who cares what he's capable of? Remember Lenny Cooke? Tim Thomas? Stromile Swift? Ty Chandler? Darius Miles? Jon Bender? These guys ALL had the tools to be great, and Thomas was every bit as talented as Gay in college.
> 
> I'm not saying he's a bad player, or not talented, or any of these other words your trying to throw in my mouth. I'm saying he lacks effort, which is just as important as talent, and dissapears in big stretches and big games. Which you can't really deny.


I didn't put any words in your mouth. You're the one spewing trash about how the only thing noticable about him is his funny name.


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

MarvinWilliams#1in05 said:


> I didn't put any words in your mouth. You're the one spewing trash about how the only thing noticable about him is his funny name.


Wow dude. That was a complete joke.


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

matt! said:


> Wow dude. That was a complete joke.


Sorry, guess I missed the part that was actually funny dude.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

MarvinWilliams#1in05 said:


> Sorry, guess I missed the part that was actually funny dude.


Again you! Do you have to pick up fights befor every draft? First because of Williams now because of Gay... Damn don't be so sensitive. I mean matt! makes more sense than you... I mean if you look at tools/skills then Gay would be lock for no. 1 pick but he is not and he DOES disappear at times...


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

Banjoriddim said:


> Again you! Do you have to pick up fights befor every draft? First because of Williams now because of Gay... Damn don't be so sensitive. I mean matt! makes more sense than you... I mean if you look at tools/skills then Gay would be lock for no. 1 pick but he is not and he DOES disappear at times...


No personal attacks or I will have report you. What exactly did I say that you are having trouble comprehending?


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

Gay looked phenomonal last night!

4/10, 3 rbs, 0 ast, 12 points, 1 stl, 1 block, 6 turnovers!

His defense in the second half did look pretty good though.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

MarvinWilliams#1in05 said:


> No personal attacks or I will have report you. What exactly did I say that you are having trouble comprehending?


Marvin, please take it easy. The only one being unreasonable and confrontational in this thread is you. Nobody is making unsupportable claims, and nobody is attacking you. Again, please take it easy.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

matt! said:


> Gay looked phenomonal last night!
> 
> 4/10, 3 rbs, 0 ast, 12 points, 1 stl, 1 block, 6 turnovers!
> 
> His defense in the second half did look pretty good though.



We think we know your point. Stupid posts like this one are a waste of space. Instead of pulling out a stat line that is all over the internet, why don't you either 1) move on or 2) break down his game from last night into its Pros and Cons.

Really, his game last night was consistent with his game all season, however, his defense was improved. That being said, he still needs to work on his help defense. He has a soft jump shot that he showed off a few times. He made a few athletic moves. He still makes mental misstakes with his passing -- often throwing the ball up for grabs. One of the biggest problems Gay has is getting the ball in scoring situations. Because he doesn't get himself open enough (or his teammates aren't finding him when he is), he often trys to force the ball inside. He often takes one dribble too many and has the ball get stripped.

So here's the question if you are an NBA GM -- Do you pass on the player with the most potential and is the youngest lotto-mentioned player? He is the same age as Tyrus Thomas, a full year younger the Aldridge, year and a half younger than Noah, 1 year younger than Bargnani). You know he needs one more year in school, yet his game is better suited for the NBA. He will wow in individual workouts. You also know that Calhoun players have had as good of a run of contributing in the NBA as any school in the past 8 years.

If I am a GM and Aldridge is not a need, I would take Gay. Aldridge has separed himself from Gay in the tournament in my opinion.


----------



## Yao Chairman (Mar 17, 2006)

[strike]How gay is Rudy gay?[/strike]


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

The Truth said:


> Marvin, please take it easy. The only one being unreasonable and confrontational in this thread is you. Nobody is making unsupportable claims, and nobody is attacking you. Again, please take it easy.


Nobody is attacking me? WTF? He accuses me of starting fights on this thread. Where exactly did I do that? Is starting a fight simply not agreeing with someone else?


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

matt! said:


> Gay looked phenomonal last night!
> 
> 4/10, 3 rbs, 0 ast, 12 points, 1 stl, 1 block, 6 turnovers!
> 
> His defense in the second half did look pretty good though.


I always judge players by one game. It's the only way to get a true idea of their talent. 

Give me a break.


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

MarvinWilliams#1in05 said:


> I always judge players by one game. It's the only way to get a true idea of their talent.
> 
> Give me a break.


It was just another example of Rudy shying away in big games, despite being so talented. 

Whatever, I'm done with this thread.


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

matt! said:


> It was just another example of Rudy shying away in big games, despite being so talented.
> 
> Whatever, I'm done with this thread.


Then he got 20-6 in an even bigger game. So does that make him Michael Jordan now?


----------

